
Show HN: A pretty toy I made with canvas - johncs
http://johncs.xyz
======
tristanac
Collected them all in one dot, amazing

------
s4chin
This is nice! :)

How do I learn "this" kind of JavaScript? Does it have a special name or
something?

~~~
applecrazy
All you really need to know is canvas and canvas animation. You can find a
Mozilla tutorial here[0]

[0] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Canvas_API/...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Canvas_API/Tutorial)

------
hawkice
I like it. :) Simple, and quite pretty once I understood what it was doing.

